#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-27
<jenkins> ls
<jenkins> opps :P
<jenkins> godbyk: the latest version of quickshot for maverick is in https://launchpad.net/~quickshotdevs/+archive/quickshot-release
<godbyk> The 2010-09-12 version?
<godbyk> jenkins: ^
<jenkins> yep thats the newest one
<godbyk> okay.
<jenkins> we have not written anything since as far as I know.
<jenkins> and bzr says nothing new either
<godbyk> can we fix the bug where it throws an error msg to the console when you try to submit a screenshot but haven't added your contributor details yet?
<godbyk> (it should show a gui error or better yet, ask for the details right then.)
<jenkins> do we have a bug number?
<godbyk> lemme find it.
<jenkins> not one I was aware of
<godbyk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickshot/+bug/691511
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 691511 in quickshot "Crash after pressing screenshot submit button" [Undecided,New]
<jenkins> ta
<jenkins> I wonder how they got past the enter info page
<godbyk> ah, no clue.
<jenkins> do we have a manual .qsproj file?
<godbyk> you can nab it from the server. let me find it.
<godbyk> here's one for the 10.04 manual: http://flan.uguu.ca:5000/ump/10-04/%5Bump%5D10-04.qsproj
<jenkins> found one thanks
<godbyk> 'kay.
<jenkins> have we set up any 10.10 screenshots?
<godbyk> not yet.
<godbyk> I think we're still editing the manual.
<jenkins> which ones do we want? I can start adding them this week
<godbyk> i don't know yet.  You might check with ChristWoollard when he's on next.
<godbyk> That reminds me that I do need to read through and fix up the index, though.
<jenkins> k will do, I see how the user may have missed the user credit. I will look into it tomorrow
<jenkins> night
<godbyk> 'kay. thanks, jenkins!
<godbyk> g'night.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-28
 * daker is away: Occupé
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-29
<komsas> Hi godbyk, do you have time to help me with latex?
<komsas> ping godbyk, can you look to my manual compile log, in the end there is error, I can't solve it, check please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/548526/
<dutchie> komsas: do you have disk space free and write permissions on the directory where you are trying to put the output file?
<komsas> yes dutchie
<dutchie> hmm, out of ideas then
<dutchie> sorry
<komsas> strange that it works good but after 2-3 compilation I got this error. I think computer restart helped me one time.. I'm going to try it again.
<komsas> no problem, I home godbyk will know how to solve this
<komsas> hope *
<komsas> dutchie, I found problem.. workaround, it is something with ram memory I think. When I close expl. irc client or other program I don't get this error. But I have now others problems with the gloss-lithuanian.ldf, like erorr "! Package etoolbox Error: Toggle 'lithuanian@RL' undefined.".
<dutchie> that's godbyk's area
<dutchie> afraid you'll have to wait for him
<komsas> yee.. let's wait :)
<daker> tik tak tik tak ツ
<komsas> I see daker you with us :)
<komsas> does someone know where to find newest root-directories.svg from the lucid-e2 branch screenshots dir, there is png but old lucid-e1 svg.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-30
<trijntje> Why does lulu charge for downloading a pdf of the manual?
<nisshh> trijntje, it doesnt, lulu charges for the cost of creating a paperback book
<trijntje> http://www.lulu.com/product/file-download/aan-de-slag-met-ubuntu-1004/14330923
<trijntje> it looks like it does charge for the dutch version, maybe thats an error?
<trijntje> I mean, the license probably allows them to do that, but still
<nisshh> trijntje, heh, must be, just dont buy it
<trijntje> well I know that, but I'd guess many people don't know that
<nisshh> trijntje, yeah, not much we can do about it though, i cant remember who manages the lulu stuff
<trijntje> nisshh, lol
<nisshh> trijntje, whats so funny?
<trijntje> that we cant do something about it because you dont remember who manages it
<trijntje> ill send a mail to the list to see if someone knows
<nisshh> trijntje, well, yeah, i mean, its 1am in the morning here, im not doing anything about it :)
<nisshh> trijntje, sorry if i sound a bit angry, im really angry with some people in my loco and the loco council right now :)
<trijntje> nisshh, no problem, you dont sound angry to me ;)
<nisshh> trijntje, if you saw me on a webcam (i dont have one, but metaphorically) i look incredibly angry :)
<trijntje> ill take your word for it ;)
<trijntje> I've send the mail, so hopefully someone else will fix it :D
<daker> trijntje, godbyk is the responsable for the lulu thing
<nisshh> daker, ah ok, didnt know who it was :)
<trijntje> daker, ah ok. Then he probably respond when he reads the mail on the list
<daker> ok
<semioticrobotic> trijntje: Already fixed.  :)
<trijntje> semioticrobotic, your right, cool
<daker> godbyk, ping
#ubuntu-manual 2010-12-31
<komsas> ping godbyk
<thorwil>  /j #freenode-newyears
 * thorwil gazes at that leading " "
<daker> LoL
#ubuntu-manual 2011-01-01
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a release schedule for the Maverick version of the manual?
<nisshh> trijntje, its in the final eniting stage, itll be out when its out
<nisshh> editing*
<trijntje> nisshh, would you consider it translation-ready?
<nisshh> trijntje, i dont know, that depends when godbyk declares string freeze
<nisshh> trijntje, i wouldnt translate it until string freeze
<trijntje> nisshh, ok, thanks. I suppose that will be put on the ML?
<nisshh> trijntje, yep, no doubt :)
#ubuntu-manual 2011-01-02
<komsas> hi godbyk
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-24
 * solarcloud is away: /me requires JuanValdez. BRBack...  now for that tin ...
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-26
* godbyk changed the topic of #ubuntu-manual to: Ubuntu Manual Project discussion | Quantal edition released! | Style Guide: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf | Website: http://ubuntu-manual.org | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual | IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<cqfd93> hello Kevin !
#ubuntu-manual 2012-12-28
<cordata> hi :)
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-23
<CrazyLemon> hey guys
<godbyk> Hey, CrazyLemon/
<CrazyLemon> godbyk o/
#ubuntu-manual 2013-12-27
<phillw> pleia2: not sure why I posted that message in -docs, as I also have this tab open! Just for the record, it is extremely doubtful that lubuntu will have a manual edition for 14.04, this is due to Real Life issues.
